# Lola's picture thread (lalberts9310)



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

So decided to start a picture thread to show off my beauties...:love:
Enjoy!!

P. Irminia/Cambridgei Hybrid

View attachment 134184


View attachment 134185


View attachment 134186


View attachment 134187

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

P.Irminia/Cambridgei Hybrid

View attachment 134188


View attachment 134189


View attachment 134190


View attachment 134191


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

P. Irminia/Cambridgei Hybrid

View attachment 134192


View attachment 134193


View attachment 134194


View attachment 134195


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

Some edits of my hybrid...

View attachment 134196


View attachment 134197


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

My two P. Cambridgei Slings

View attachment 134198


View attachment 134199


View attachment 134200


View attachment 134201


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

P. Cambridgei slings..

View attachment 134202


View attachment 134203


View attachment 134204


View attachment 134205


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

P. Irminia Juvenile female.. all I got to see from her since I ordered and rehomed her..:biggrin:

View attachment 134206


My other P. Irminia Juvenile.. Kinda like this pic a lot..

View attachment 134207


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

P. Irminia/Cambridgei Hybrid...

View attachment 134208


View attachment 134209


View attachment 134210


View attachment 134211


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 8, 2015)

P. Irminia/Cambridgei Hybrid

View attachment 134212


View attachment 134213


View attachment 134214


----------



## annanlove19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh man that vertical mulch tube webbing! That's so awesome!! I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Sana (Feb 9, 2015)

Are the hybrids really as green as they look in the pictures?


----------



## gottarantulas (Feb 9, 2015)

That hybrid is cool/awesome in its color combination. Cool T/cool pics!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sana said:


> Are the hybrids really as green as they look in the pictures?


 yep she's VERY green.. and it's only one hybrid.. hehehe:biggrin:

---------- Post added 02-09-2015 at 07:34 AM ----------




brickster said:


> That hybrid is cool/awesome in its color combination. Cool T/cool pics!


Thanx a lot man!

---------- Post added 02-09-2015 at 07:35 AM ----------




annanlove19 said:


> Oh man that vertical mulch tube webbing! That's so awesome!! I've never seen anything like it.


Psalmos makes amazing dirt webs hehehehe I just love them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annanlove19 (Feb 9, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Psalmos makes amazing dirt webs hehehehe I just love them


WELL time for me to rethink my position on Psalmos! Do you have any recs for someone who isn't super into the genus but is not obsessed with their webbing?


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 9, 2015)

More pics of my psalmo hybrid...

View attachment 134215


View attachment 134216


View attachment 134217


P.  Irminia Juvenile...

View attachment 134218


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 9, 2015)

P. Irminia Juvenile.. this was my 1st T actually (I know, I know).. Got him at 3rd instar, really mellow for a p. Irminia..

View attachment 134219


View attachment 134220


View attachment 134221

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful collection -- I love looking at T pix anytime!:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Beautiful collection -- I love looking at T pix anytime!:biggrin:


Thanx a lot hehehe, I love taking pictures of them hehehe


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Mah!  Look at me I'm a poeci! :biggrin:

View attachment 134301


... and I can munch upside down!!

View attachment 134302

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 12, 2015)

P. Cambridgei sling #1 - 3 days post molt

View attachment 134303


P. Cambridgei sling #2 - expecting a molt real soon

View attachment 134304


P. Irminia juvenile

View attachment 134305


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 12, 2015)

I saw some legs today... :biggrin:

View attachment 134306


View attachment 134307


View attachment 134308


----------



## Sana (Feb 13, 2015)

I love it when the shy ones poke out their legs.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 13, 2015)

I call them... sexy legs:biggrin:


----------



## MrsHaas (Feb 14, 2015)

Surprised your not getting torn apart for having a hybrid... Let alone all those rocks in your enclosure! Pretty T tho.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Surprised your not getting torn apart for having a hybrid... Let alone all those rocks in your enclosure! Pretty T tho.


Those rocks were just a setup for photos... as you can see both my hybrid and P. Irminia juvie were taken photos of on those... hybrid was bought for me on my birthday by my husband, was a surprise, but I have had some debate on it being possible P. Cambridgei, so I'm waiting for her to molt to get a good look at the spermathecae..


----------



## MrsHaas (Feb 15, 2015)

I can dig it... The irminia contrasts well against the white rocks for sure. Nice pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 15, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> I can dig it... The irminia contrasts well against the white rocks for sure. Nice pics!


Thanx, I wanted to take some pretty pics of them hehehe


----------



## Sana (Feb 15, 2015)

Even if you do have a hybrid, you said a while back that you weren't intending to breed it of sell it, so I don't see a problem for anyone.  You aren't trying to pass it off as something that it isn't and you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sana said:


> Even if you do have a hybrid, you said a while back that you weren't intending to breed it of sell it, so I don't see a problem for anyone.  You aren't trying to pass it off as something that it isn't and you enjoy it.


Yep, will never breed or sell her, she's for my own personal enjoyment and she'll stay with me until she passes one day...


----------



## Sana (Feb 15, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Yep, will never breed or sell her, she's for my own personal enjoyment and she'll stay with me until she passes one day...


That's a great attitude to have about a potential hybrid.  Very impressive to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 17, 2015)

WAH!!! She's damn gorgeous!

View attachment 134426

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 17, 2015)

P. Cambridgei sling #2, 2 days post molt... doing some stretching

View attachment 134427


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 18, 2015)

Gorgeous T!! I'm jealous. Those colors together are absolutely stunning.

Honestly, I can't believe people would come here to leave thinly veiled complaints. Very helpful. :sarcasm: If you want to complain about something, just come out and say it.

Lovely pictures my friend. You're lucky to have such a beautiful specimen, and the correct attitude to accompany it. Admire it for what it is, knowing it will never be a viable breeder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 18, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Gorgeous T!! I'm jealous. Those colors together are absolutely stunning.
> 
> Honestly, I can't believe people would come here to leave thinly veiled complaints. Very helpful. :sarcasm: If you want to complain about something, just come out and say it.
> 
> Lovely pictures my friend. You're lucky to have such a beautiful specimen, and the correct attitude to accompany it. Admire it for what it is, knowing it will never be a viable breeder.


Thanx a lot moxie! I'm very happy to have her.. something beautiful and different, and to top it off, it's a female hehe so I'll have her for years more to come, and years more to admire and enjoy her beauty..:giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 2, 2015)

P. Cambridgei sling having some munchies..
View attachment 134695


Look who came out to say halo, had this one a month and this is the first time I got to see her outside her tube web, she just sat there long enough for me to take a picture before she hurried back into her tube web..
View attachment 134696

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie, I don't support breeding hybrids but owning one is different and man, that girl is gorgeous. You're very lucky to have her! Nice pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I don't support breeding hybrids but owning one is different and man, that girl is gorgeous. You're very lucky to have her! Nice pics!


I don't support crossbreeding either, I don't understand why people would hybridise a perfectly beautiful genus. There's no reason to it. I think it's plain stupidity, curiosity and lack of experience.. Luckily this girl didn't wind up in the hands of a irresponsible person that would try and breed her.. 

I have seen a lot of threads on here that turned into a violent debate when it comes to owning hybrids.. either she ended up with someone that was going to breed and sell her offspring, or she ended up with someone that gave her a happy home as a pet only, someone who just enjoys her for her beauty.. this is how I see it


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I don't support crossbreeding either, I don't understand why people would hybridise a perfectly beautiful genus. There's no reason to it. I think it's plain stupidity, curiosity and lack of experience.. Luckily this girl didn't wind up in the hands of a irresponsible person that would try and breed her..
> 
> I have seen a lot of threads on here that turned into a violent debate when it comes to owning hybrids.. either she ended up with someone that was going to breed and sell her offspring, or she ended up with someone that gave her a happy home as a pet only, someone who just enjoys her for her beauty.. this is how I see it


My thoughts exactly. It's not the spider's fault that it was born. I can understand someone being upset if the owner of the hybrid planned to breed but it shouldnt really be an argument. It actually happens more often than you think on accident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> My thoughts exactly. It's not the spider's fault that it was born. I can understand someone being upset if the owner of the hybrid planned to breed but it shouldnt really be an argument. It actually happens more often than you think on accident.


I think why it also happens so often is that the less experienced keepers can't differentiate between the males.. especially between P. Irminia and P. Cambridgei mature males since they are very similar in appearance..


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I think why it also happens so often is that the less experienced keepers can't differentiate between the males.. especially between P. Irminia and P. Cambridgei mature males since they are very similar in appearance..


Yes they are. Even females sometimes. There was a post where someone was sold a "p irminia" and it was very clearly p pulcher. Female too. It happens with avics and hysterocrates. A friend who's a pretty experienced breeder said most h gigas are hybrids because they genus looks similar and people breed them and its just an endless cycle. I think Ceratogyrus also readily mate with different species in the genus too.  Your hybrid is very clearly a cross which turned out quite beautiful. How big is she?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Yes they are. Even females sometimes. There was a post where someone was sold a "p irminia" and it was very clearly p pulcher. Female too. It happens with avics and hysterocrates. A friend who's a pretty experienced breeder said most h gigas are hybrids because they genus looks similar and people breed them and its just an endless cycle. I think Ceratogyrus also readily mate with different species in the genus too.  Your hybrid is very clearly a cross which turned out quite beautiful. How big is she?


It's quite sad.. this girl was sold as P. Irminia, that's why my husband bought her because he knew P. Irminia is my favourite, but he doesn't have any experience with Ts tough.. just shows he listens when I talk about things I like hehehe.. he picked up I like the species and bought me this girl for my birthday because it was labled P. Irminia.. he can't tell the difference between a hybrid and a pure T, but I'm glad he bought her for me and I appreciate it so much, just shows he's interested in making me happy.. and I'm really starting to get a huge soft spot for this girl..

She's 6" stretched out.. I hope she'll pick up a inch or so when she molts again..


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> It's quite sad.. this girl was sold as P. Irminia, that's why my husband bought her because he knew P. Irminia is my favourite, but he doesn't have any experience with Ts tough.. just shows he listens when I talk about things I like hehehe.. he picked up I like the species and bought me this girl for my birthday because it was labled P. Irminia.. he can't tell the difference between a hybrid and a pure T, but I'm glad he bought her for me and I appreciate it so much, just shows he's interested in making me happy.. and I'm really starting to get a huge soft spot for this girl..
> 
> She's 6" stretched out.. I hope she'll pick up a inch or so when she molts again..


Thats so sweet! Makes her even more special! My bf has made a huge contribution to our collection as well. My first one was a birthday gift. 
Pretty big. She might pick up half an inch or so next molt. They slow down a lot at that size. Maybe 1. Idk since she's a hybrid lol. But that p cam blood will give her a nice size.  I just got a freebie sling it's only 3i. So it's far less fragile than 2i,  but I just want it to be big alreadyyyyy.  Post lots of pics when she molts!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm definitely going to post A LOT of post molt pics.. I'ts so nice to have a S.O. That enjoys Ts as much as you do.. I think I would've died if my hubby was one of those freaked out by Ts and restricted the number of Ts I'm allowed to have..


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I'm definitely going to post A LOT of post molt pics.. I'ts so nice to have a S.O. That enjoys Ts as much as you do.. I think I would've died if my hubby was one of those freaked out by Ts and restricted the number of Ts I'm allowed to have..


It really is! I mean I'm the one that picks them out, cares for them, etc but he likes them. I used to be terrified of spiders. Now I'm terrified of any spider that isn't a tarantula, mygalomorph or the like. It's a start lol. I know the feeling..... I'd die too. I'd have far less than I have now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 3, 2015)

P. Cambridgei sling #1, 2 days post molt..
View attachment 134727


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 3, 2015)

Quite a bit of lovely pictures you have going here. Been watching this thread since you started it  I'm digging it! 
I need to update mine, Instead of updating, I always just start a new one, lol. Most pictures in my old threads are from Photobucket, and my account as wiped out and all pictures were gone, I think, I'd have to double check, but pretty sure I'll be starting a new one, again, sometime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 3, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Quite a bit of lovely pictures you have going here. Been watching this thread since you started it  I'm digging it!
> I need to update mine, Instead of updating, I always just start a new one, lol. Most pictures in my old threads are from Photobucket, and my account as wiped out and all pictures were gone, I think, I'd have to double check, but pretty sure I'll be starting a new one, again, sometime soon.


Thanx Austin! Yeah you should add a pic thread, would love to see some pics of your beauties:giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 10, 2015)

Soo this guy I bought a month ago from a well known breeder in my country, suspected as female.  Although when he arrived I had a look at it's vent and suspected otherwise... today I was proven that I was indeed right.. this is by no means the fault of the breeder since she warned me that she couldn't confirm the sex by molt yet, anyhow, so I bought this fella completely at my own risk, knowing it might turn out male.. anyway it molted sometime this morning into a MM (luckily the pricing was very decent) and when I removed the molt from the tube web it darted out of its web, so I decided to take some photos.  My other P. Irminia is still sub-adult.. hopefully next molt I could confirm whether it's male or female unless he also matures into MM next molt lol.

I think this is by far one of the cutest things I have ever seen!! I shall now dub him... Sunbob.

View attachment 134914


View attachment 134915


View attachment 134916


View attachment 134915


...................................................

View attachment 134917

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd love to live in this world where couples both keep tarantulas. Every girl I know is creeped out by mine. Where do I find the ones that aren't? [emoji14]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 10, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Soo this guy I bought a month ago from a well known breeder in my country, suspected as female.  Although when he arrived I had a look at it's vent and suspected otherwise... today I was proven that I was indeed right.. this is by no means the fault of the breeder since she warned me that she couldn't confirm the sex by molt yet, anyhow, so I bought this fella completely at my own risk, knowing it might turn out male.. anyway it molted sometime this morning into a MM (luckily the pricing was very decent) and when I removed the molt from the tube web it darted out of its web, so I decided to take some photos.  My other P. Irminia is still sub-adult.. hopefully next molt I could confirm whether it's male or female unless he also matures into MM next molt lol.
> 
> I think this is by far one of the cutest things I have ever seen!! I shall now dub him... Sunbob.
> 
> ...


_he didnt mature, hes just weilding can openers!_ lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 10, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I'd love to live in this world where couples both keep tarantulas. Every girl I know is creeped out by mine. Where do I find the ones that aren't? [emoji14]


They're out there!  Lol. My bf and I also keep Ts together Half the collection is at my place half at his.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 10, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I'd love to live in this world where couples both keep tarantulas. Every girl I know is creeped out by mine. Where do I find the ones that aren't? [emoji14]


Well the breeder I bought from is a woman I think early 30s or late 20s not sure, she's very well known here in my country.. I myself am a woman, and my husband enjoys Ts just as much as I do.. although I do the feeding, rehousing etc.. all my friends are creeped out by my crawlies, including men lol.. I have only one friend (also a lady lol) that's interested in seeing how they look after each molt.. the hobby in our country isn't that massive and I rarely come across anyone who keeps Ts.. so ya hehehe

Altough I think the breeder I bought from is single.. I THINK, to bad she's here and not there  ;P

---------- Post added 03-10-2015 at 05:43 PM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> _he didnt mature, hes just weilding can openers!_ lol


hahahahaha this made my day!


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 10, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Well the breeder I bought from is a woman I think early 30s or late 20s not sure, she's very well known here in my country.. I myself am a woman, and my husband enjoys Ts just as much as I do.. although I do the feeding, rehousing etc.. all my friends are creeped out by my crawlies, including men lol.. I have only one friend (also a lady lol) that's interested in seeing how they look after each molt.. the hobby in our country isn't that massive and I rarely come across anyone who keeps Ts.. so ya hehehe
> 
> Altough I think the breeder I bought from is single.. I THINK, to bad she's here and not there  ;P
> 
> ...


You literally just described my life lol. Im a girl, do all the csre, my friends are terrified of them, and only one friend is interested, except he's a dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 19, 2015)

1" P. Cambridgei sling giving me a threat pose.. so cute!!!

View attachment 135117


MM P. Irminia made a sperm web!

View attachment 135118


Male and female hissers

View attachment 135119


Charlotte's (my suspected hybrid) new enclosure, work in progress..

View attachment 135120


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 19, 2015)

nice enclosure reminds me of the old metal ones i have with steel frames they r so cool XD [tho heavier then should be cuz was super thick glass]  jelly of the roachies too


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 19, 2015)

We made that one with cast acrylic, hehehe thanks pyro, those hissers are really fascinating creatures for roaches.. I recently bought them and they are quite interesting


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 19, 2015)

I LOVE the bottle-brush legs on that irmina!! So cute. 

A word about the hissers; I kept those for YEARS and I knew others who did also. They're wonderful critters. You may already know this but be sure to wash your hands REALLY well after handling, and use a mask during tank changes. Everyone I know who kept them eventually became sensitive/allergic to them, me included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 19, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> I LOVE the bottle-brush legs on that irmina!! So cute.
> 
> A word about the hissers; I kept those for YEARS and I knew others who did also. They're wonderful critters. You may already know this but be sure to wash your hands REALLY well after handling, and use a mask during tank changes. Everyone I know who kept them eventually became sensitive/allergic to them, me included.


Thanks for the information! I never knew about the mask thing but I always wash my hands afterwards.. I heard people get allergic too them so I don't work with them too much, I just do maintenance feeding and watering


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the information blueandbluer. I didn't know that and I always hold all of my roaches.

Lolla, your one inch P cambridgei is awesome throwing a threat display. It's hilarious when little tarantula's throw them up like that. I had a 2nd instar H lividum chase my tongs and fingers. She/he was super cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 19, 2015)

Realy?? I didnt think so many held there roaches.. I mean iv taken 3 or 4pics in a single day to freak people out.. But never handle them.. Mainly due to becoming alergic beinga possibility.. If i need small roaches i grab a painters mask and sometimes goggles and shake a single egg flat into my roach feed bin (which lasts me weeks) and for the bigger Ts who need more on the large side, i always hand pick males or big nymphs with my tongs... Id hate to become alergic and need crix YUK


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 19, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> .. i always hand lick males or big nymphs with my tongs...


You lick them?:laugh:


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 19, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> You lick them?[emoji23]


Haha sleepy text fail... pick***


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 20, 2015)

I kinda like "hand lick"... reminds me of the Seer in Vikings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 20, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> I kinda like "hand lick"... reminds me of the Seer in Vikings.


Havent seen it.. Ig i gota download them soon xD


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Mar 21, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> I kinda like "hand lick"... reminds me of the Seer in Vikings.


What a great show!

Sorry to deviate...that hybrid cam/irminia is very cool looking, and I'm glad you have it. Someone else may try and breed it and screw up the gene pool. It's good that you view her as a "pet" only. =)


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 21, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2366212 said:
			
		

> What a great show!
> 
> Sorry to deviate...that hybrid cam/irminia is very cool looking, and I'm glad you have it. Someone else may try and breed it and screw up the gene pool. It's good that you view her as a "pet" only. =)


Thanx man, she's my favourite at the moment, with her colour combination and feisty temperament, she's extreemely defensive and always stands her ground, I have never witnessed her bolt nor is she skittish, and always out, at night she becomes very active as well.. she's very sweet


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a very serious problem with you owning this hybrid!! you had better send it to me so I can lock it away in a display aquarium for safe keeping!!
Ready? ok..1..2...3...go! no seriously, do it!
well it was worth a try.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 21, 2015)

god61021 said:


> I have a very serious problem with you owning this hybrid!! you had better send it to me so I can lock it away in a display aquarium for safe keeping!!
> Ready? ok..1..2...3...go! no seriously, do it!
> well it was worth a try.


Hahahaha sorry man, this girl stays with me for life hehehehe


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 21, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Thanx man, she's my favourite at the moment, with her colour combination and feisty temperament, she's extreemely defensive and always stands her ground, I have never witnessed her bolt nor is she skittish, and always out, at night she becomes very active as well.. she's very sweet


Baha message poec not too long back asking him how he housed these arboreals.. he told me he keep psalms and 6qt enclosures.. I told him that idea bothered me as i was new to their speed.. He said actually he uses the 6qt do to the fact that they actually do not bolt most of the time.. So i think thats normal.. X3 i cant wait till mine get an attitude tho xD


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 21, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Baha message poec not too long back asking him how he housed these arboreals.. he told me he keep psalms and 6qt enclosures.. I told him that idea bothered me as i was new to their speed.. He said actually he uses the 6qt do to the fact that they actually do not bolt most of the time.. So i think thats normal.. X3 i cant wait till mine get an attitude tho xD


Charlotte takes the cake when it comes to defensiveness and threat postures lol, my P. Irminias are quite co-operative, ive ssen threat poses from them but like twice or trice, my P. Cams are still small, but both of them recently gave me their first threat poses hehehehe

I only had one incident where my P. Irminia (the unsexed one) bolted onto my arm and leaped to the curtain, luckily the bed is against the window, and I do maintenance on top of the bed (I can just imagine if I did it elsewhere such as on a table, it would have jumped and fell to the ground).. but that was the only time I had one bolt out of it's enclosure, otherwise they are very co-operative, and when I do water the slings and do maintenance, I just tap on the side of the enclosure and they retreat into their tube web.. their not a problem if they are out of the way, what helps is if you just move the enclosure or shine a light on the skittish ones to make them retreat..


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 21, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Charlotte takes the cake when it comes to defensiveness and threat postures lol, my P. Irminias are quite co-operative, ive ssen threat poses from them but like twice or trice, my P. Cams are still smalle, but both of them recently gave me their first threat poses hehehehe


Lucky mine mainly hide xc


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 21, 2015)

my adult P.cambridgei female has a giant cork tube in her new enclosure with an opening in the front and back on top. the first night she sealed them up with dirt webs and no one has seen her since. 
I assume she is just adjusting to the new cage and not molting but we will see when she finally emerges.
the male I just received Thursday is always out in the open and usually cleaning his feet. no defensive postures, no hiding just cleaning.i could probably play football with his enclosure and he wouldn't stop cleaning himself. i'm not going to poke him to see what happens either though. lol


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 21, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lucky mine mainly hide xc


One of my P. Cam slings is in its web 24/7, the other one comes out every night

---------- Post added 03-21-2015 at 09:25 PM ----------




god61021 said:


> my adult P.cambridgei female has a giant cork tube in her new enclosure with an opening in the front and back on top. the first night she sealed them up with dirt webs and no one has seen her since.
> I assume she is just adjusting to the new cage and not molting but we will see when she finally emerges.
> the male I just received Thursday is always out in the open and usually cleaning his feet. no defensive postures, no hiding just cleaning.i could probably play football with his enclosure and he wouldn't stop cleaning himself. i'm not going to poke him to see what happens either though. lol


I got threats from my Irminias when I rehoused them, and the one once gave me a few threats when I walked by his enclosure, my one cambridgei sling gave me threat when I opened the lid haha, the other when I was picking at a bolus stuck to the entrance of his tube web, he kept slapping the tweezers, was so cute.. my hybrid is just a weird T all on her own, I usually feed her, then pick out boluses and refill water dish (with this dry summer we are having I have to refill water dishes constantly), i get threat poses from her everytime I refill the dish, but lately she has been very calm, its actually been a while since she gave me threat though..


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just bought this pretty little girl. 5" P. Ornata, bought her from the LPS. I actually planned on buying her next week when I got her enclosure ready but couldn't stand the small abdomen and was scared she might be sold by then since she was fairly cheap, so decided to pick her up today. Just gave her two large crickets, she took them both at once hehehe, and added more substrate and clean water bowl to her temporary enclosure (came with a critter keeper, i hate critter keepers). Anyhow all picture I have of her for now, will post more soon. And will post some rehousing pics as well, she's really pretty.

I named her Mia

View attachment 135372

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats with the girl.  nice name


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 26, 2015)

louise f said:


> Congrats with the girl.  nice name


Thanks, I'll be getting 4 more Ts next week, and will be rehousing a lot of Ts next week, so will be taking better pictures of this girl


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds nice. May i ask what you are getting. Looking forward to see pics of the girl.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 26, 2015)

louise f said:


> Sounds nice. May i ask what you are getting. Looking forward to see pics of the girl.


I'm getting 3 Cyriopagopus sp. Hatihati slings, and wanted an m. Balfouri sling as well, but the breeder told me she has a sub-adult female P. Irminia, she molt confirmed her and sent me pictures, since my other one I think is also male, I decided to get the P. Irminia instead, have been wanting a female for a long time now but never got lucky with them..


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice. The P.irminia are so beautifull with their pattern and color, it looks like silk. Can't blame you.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 26, 2015)

louise f said:


> Nice. The P.irminia are so beautifull with their pattern and color, it looks like silk. Can't blame you.


 hehehe.. IMO they are still one of the most beautiful spiders around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 26, 2015)

They are really beautifull.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mia

I just love the purple sheen

View attachment 135399


View attachment 135400


View attachment 135401


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 27, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Just bought this pretty little girl. 5" P. Ornata, bought her from the LPS. I actually planned on buying her next week when I got her enclosure ready but couldn't stand the small abdomen and was scared she might be sold by then since she was fairly cheap, so decided to pick her up today. Just gave her two large crickets, she took them both at once hehehe, and added more substrate and clean water bowl to her temporary enclosure (came with a critter keeper, i hate critter keepers). Anyhow all picture I have of her for now, will post more soon. And will post some rehousing pics as well, she's really pretty.
> 
> I named her Mia
> 
> View attachment 135372


Well, now confirmed as P. Fasciata


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 2, 2015)

P. Cambridgei sling

View attachment 135599


View attachment 135600


View attachment 135601


Mia

View attachment 135602


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 2, 2015)

Received some Ts today

Freebie P. Irminia sling

View attachment 135603


O. sp. Blue (Panay)

View attachment 135604


View attachment 135605


View attachment 135606


View attachment 135607

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 2, 2015)

C. Hati Hati slings

View attachment 135613


View attachment 135609


View attachment 135610


P. Irminia sling

View attachment 135611


View attachment 135612


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 2, 2015)

Successfully rehoused my 5" Poeci!! My first OW rehouse :biggrin:

View attachment 135614


View attachment 135615


View attachment 135616

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 2, 2015)

And.. finally I got hold of a female P. Irminia!  And she's a BEAUT!!  Feel so honoured LOL :love:

5" Sub-Adult

View attachment 135617


View attachment 135618


View attachment 135619


View attachment 135620


View attachment 135621

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 2, 2015)

View attachment 135622


View attachment 135623


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 2, 2015)

I LOVE those flamey feet!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 2, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> I LOVE those flamey feet!!


They are currently my favourite species, I had bad luck with my previous two irminias molting out male, but lucky for me the breeder I bought from had this female and even put it aside till I could order her so no one else does.. so I am soooo happy, and she's freshly molted, I feel like a kid with new toys lol!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 7, 2015)

P. Irminia enclosure

View attachment 135733

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 8, 2015)

Why dont ya have any anchors higher up lalb?


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Why dont ya have any anchors higher up lalb?


Because that is the only stuff I could find to put in there.. that looks decent enough.. we don't have the fancy stuff you guys have.. which pretty much sucks lol.. I actually chose that peace of decor because it has a lot of anchor points, even tough not higher up but still.. I wanted to add some more plants in there as well but would be crowded and difficult to do maintenance etc :| Idk


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 8, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Because that is the only stuff I could find to put in there.. that looks decent enough.. we don't have the fancy stuff you guys have.. which pretty much sucks lol.. I actually chose that peace of decor because it has a lot of anchor points, even tough not higher up but still.. I wanted to add some more plants in there as well but would be crowded and difficult to do maintenance etc :| Idk


To each their own i guess.. When making cambs 12*12 i just made sure i didnt encourage her webbing the doors, i should have new cages coming in soon for my boys (camb and irminia) and theyl be done with same thng in mind... May or may not have driftwood depends iff this guy ever ships them -.- but sticks  (hot?)glued to the back can make nice anchors xp


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> To each their own i guess.. When making cambs 12*12 i just made sure i didnt encourage her webbing the doors, i should have new cages coming in soon for my boys (camb and irminia) and theyl be done with same thng in mind... May or may not have droftwood deoends iff this guy ever ships them -.-


We don't even have stuff like cork hides, I just made one for her and am waiting for the silicone to dry out before I put it in there.. I also don't want her webbing up the doors, even enclosures, if you want a proper T enclosure here, you have to build one yourself.. it sucks bad.. and the wood decor in the pets stores molds on the parts that is submerged in damp substrate, why I don't use it.. yep sucks haha


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 8, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> We don't even have stuff like cork hides, I just made one for her and am waiting for the silicone to dry out before I put it in there.. I also don't want her webbing up the doors, even enclosures, if you want a proper T enclosure here, you have to build one yourself.. it sucks bad.. and the wood decor in the pets stores molds on the parts that is submerged in damp substrate, why I don't use it.. yep sucks haha


Try online for cork? Also quick tip some people in herp comunity used.. With those hides.. Seal the parts in contact with the soil and no mold  makes it easier.. Just little more costly


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Try online for cork? Also quick tip some people in herp comunity used.. With those hides.. Seal the parts in contact with the soil and no mold  makes it easier.. Just little more costly


Why I never thought of that, sealing up the wood , thanks for the tip


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 8, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Why I never thought of that, sealing up the wood , thanks for the tip [emoji14]


No prob. Ivnever had the problem, as i use alot of cork but i always wondered... And somone complained on a forum, he likes his AC and heater but they both suck moisture so his cages had be moist.. One guy said he was gona try hotglue onthe parts that mold and somone said "well if thats your forté but on my logs i add for my arboreals to climb i add a normal coating of calking, takes a few days to dry but is much better then cleaning up the mess" and iv used the trick a few times.. Like the vines in my cambs cage have a paper coating and a wire in the middle... The bottom has a nice glob of aquarium grade on the end, but not attatched to the glass so i can move it if i like ^.^


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> No prob. Ivnever had the problem, but i always wondered... And somone complained on a forum, he likes his AC and heater but they both suck moisture so his cages had be moist.. One guy said he was gona try hotglue onthe parts that mold and somone said "well if thats your forté but on my logs i add for my arboreals to climb i add a normal coating of calking, takes a few days to dry but is much better then cleaning up the mess"


Well I have lots of aboreal slings so in the not so far future I'll have to set up more enclosures.. so will def take your advice 
The P. Cams grow so damn fast it has been just over 2 months and both are from 1/4" to 1", molted only 3 times hehe


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 8, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Well I have lots of aboreal slings so in the not so far future I'll have to set up more enclosures.. so will def take your advice [emoji14]
> The P. Cams grow so damn fast it has been just over 2 months and both are from 1/4" to 1", molted only 3 times hehe


Thats any T sling in my household.. With the exception of these frikkin grammies thats y most get a 32oz right off the bat xD then into a tote afterwords xD

Also ofcourse you can use hotglue or the same silicone to attatch wood or foliage from the top (may do on my p.camb males)  so its not cluttered but still "pretty" xD


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Thats any T sling in my household.. With the exception of these frikkin grammies thats y most get a 32oz right off the bat xD then into a tote afterwords xD
> 
> Also ofcourse you can use hotglue or the same silicone to attatch wood or foliage from the top (may do on my p.camb males)  so its not cluttered but still "pretty" xD


I'll keep that in mind, I actually wanted to glue that thing to the top but it's quite heavy.. so I left it at the bottom.. I think I'll glue some fake plants to the top though..


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sooooo... got a new camera
so starting fresh and posting new pictures  aaaand had to delete older pics to share new ones :/

P. fasciata female Mia







P. Cambridgei sling molting







P. irmina MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

P. Irminia female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

P. Irminia successful mating













More pics >>> http://s621.photobucket.com/user/lalberts9310/library/?sort=3&page=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2015)

I love the picture from the male's perspective, it could be the last thing he "sees".


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

awiec said:


> I love the picture from the male's perspective, it could be the last thing he "sees".


 hahahaha with the previous introduction he actually stumbled over the fake leaves as he bolted for his life :roflmao:


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 28, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> hahahaha with the previous introduction he actually stumbled over the fake leaves as he bolted for his life [emoji23]


"Insert..insert.. All in.. NOW RUN FOR.. BLAAHPH.. *just keeps running because what happens happens*" lol all i could think about with epic tumbling (well summersaulting) at the blaahph xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> "Insert..insert.. All in.. NOW RUN FOR.. BLAAHPH.. *just keeps running because what happens happens*" lol all i could think about with epic tumbling (well summersaulting) at the blaahph xD


They very much are hit and run. I remember mating some wolf spiders and as soon as the male was done he leapt onto me for safety as the female tried to eat him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah it was quite funny, he actually bolted on me once with the previous breeding attempts, poor thing.. this is actually my first time breeding


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Yeah it was quite funny, he actually bolted on me once with the previous breeding attempts, poor thing.. this is actually my first time breeding


Ah very exciting, my first tarantula project will either be C.darlingi or T.gigas, if the former molts this year then I will attempt to bring some spider unicorns into the world. Should I go with the latter first? Yeah probably but I enjoy a good challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah decided to do my first breeding since I have two MMs and a MF.. so why let the MMs go to waste, I couldn't find anyone to loan them to so yeah I might as well try.. and it's going good so far, just hope she becomes gravid


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Yeah decided to do my first breeding since I have two MMs and a MF.. so why let the MMs go to waste, I couldn't find anyone to loan them to so yeah I might as well try.. and it's going good so far, just hope she becomes gravid


Yeah you're a bit limited on where you can send things but hopefully other keepers in your area will enjoy some psalmos or you're going to have an army.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

awiec said:


> Yeah you're a bit limited on where you can send things but hopefully other keepers in your area will enjoy some psalmos or you're going to have an army.


 at least I can take care of a whole bunch of slings, so if they don't sell fast I don't mind hehe, but there's few people that asked for a few slings


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 28, 2015)

SWEET!! Awesome job on the mating's there! Digging that new camera too, I bet you are as well. How many times has she been bred now? Is this the second time?


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> SWEET!! Awesome job on the mating's there! Digging that new camera too, I bet you are as well. How many times has she been bred now? Is this the second time?


Thanks Austin! It's the third time with this male, he made a sperm web the night prior to mating so I paired them up again, witnessed two insertions, she's still rejecting the other male, slaps at him and chases him :/, I don't know if it's just my imagination, but it kinda looks like if she's been putting on a little bit of weight, but it could just be me imagining things :|

And the camera is awesome! Looking into getting a micro lens in the future


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 28, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I don't know if it's just my imagination, but it kinda looks like if she's been putting on a little bit of weight, but it could just be me imagining things :|


Well if that's the case, I would stop breeding them now. Either pass him onto someone next, or get another female. Now is the time to increase food intake, temp, and humidity.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Well if that's the case, I would stop breeding them now. Either pass him onto someone next, or get another female. Now is the time to increase food intake, temp, and humidity.


 Okay will do!!! Even if she doesn't become gravid it was a great experience, but I really hope she does become gravid  I'll keep you posted on her progress


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 28, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Okay will do!!! Even if she doesn't become gravid it was a great experience, but I really hope she does become gravid  I'll keep you posted on her progress


One good way to tell if everything was successful after a pairing is this: 






Maybe try one more time, and if its successful and you see an insertion, try to get your girl into a small clear container and look at her burrow. It will be full of, well, his good. 
This is the photo of my first female GBB that laid a sac a month ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> One good way to tell if everything was successful after a pairing is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahhhhh I see, thanks for the tip, I'll try one more time and have a look.. I have witnessed her furrow become very "swollen" afterwards, it really bulges out, but never had a closer inspection


----------



## cold blood (Apr 28, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> at least I can take care of a whole bunch of slings, so if they don't sell fast I don't mind hehe, but there's few people that asked for a few slings


Also be aware they have a tendency to double clutch.


That new camera is the :bomb:    

Great shots Lolla.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 28, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Also be aware they have a tendency to double clutch.
> 
> 
> That new camera is the :bomb:
> ...


I don't mind a double clutch  that might actually be quite cool

Thanks CB!!!!


----------



## louise f (Apr 29, 2015)

nice pics. soon you will have a lot of beautifull p.irminia babies  looking forward for new pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 4, 2015)

Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati sling




Poecilotheria fasciata female - Mia










Psalmopoeus irminia mature male grooming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 4, 2015)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei juvenile post-molt starting to show some adult colouration







Psalmopoeus irminia female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Austin S. (May 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati sling
> 
> View attachment 136327


That thing is awesome. ITs little enclosure looks adorable lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 4, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> That thing is awesome. ITs little enclosure looks adorable lol


  I have three of those, All of them are in pre-molt, they are really cute, can't wait for them to show adult colouration< I think these species are some of the first in my country, but then again I'm not entirely sure, but havn't seen them around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 6, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati sling
> 
> View attachment 136327
> 
> ...



Love your little C.hati hati sling it is adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2015)

Ver nice looking irminia girl. Gotta love them, still one of my favs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 7, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Ver nice looking irminia girl. Gotta love them, still one of my favs!


 Thanx Jan! Gotta love psalmos! My favourite genus still hehehe


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 8, 2015)

Orphnaecus sp. blue sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 19, 2015)

C. sp hati hati sling finishing up a molt




Psalmopoeus irminia female - possibly gravid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (May 19, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Psalmopoeus irminia female - possibly gravid
> View attachment 136726


Very sweet. She's looking good. You will know for sure if shes gravid or not in a month or so, her abdomen will get a whole lot bigger. Keep me posted, k.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 19, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Very sweet. She's looking good. You will know for sure if shes gravid or not in a month or so, her abdomen will get a whole lot bigger. Keep me posted, k.


 will do Austin! *excitement*


----------



## louise f (May 20, 2015)

Nice Lolla. That sounds great with your P.irminia girl, i hope she lays a nice fat sac of babies to you  she is sure lovely. :love:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 20, 2015)

louise f said:


> Nice Lolla. That sounds great with your P.irminia girl, i hope she lays a nice fat sac of babies to you  she is sure lovely. :love:


 I hope so too! The waiting is killing me already lol! I'm so excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 20, 2015)

Yes the waiting is terrible  i know. hehe But do take some shots when she lays a sac. It is allways exiting.


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 20, 2015)

louise f said:


> Yes the waiting is terrible  i know. hehe But do take some shots when she lays a sac. It is allways exiting.


 Definitely not going to skip the pics that's for sure


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 26, 2015)

P. Irminia possibly gravid female...:love:







Aaaand my other pretty girl, Charlotte - possible p.cambridgei or possible p.cambridgei/irminia hybrid :love:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 26, 2015)

And another pic of my P. Irminia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 29, 2015)

New additions!! YAY!!!

B. Emilia



M. balfouri #1



M. balfouri #2



These guys are TINEY!!!! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2015)

Tiny is an understatement. They're the size of my E. sp. "red" when I got them, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 29, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Tiny is an understatement. They're the size of my E. sp. "red" when I got them, lol


The B. Emilia is the smallest, less than a cm, it's teeeeeeeny, and it's going to take loooooooong to get big hehehe... but I don't mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> The B. Emilia is the smallest, less than a cm, it's teeeeeeeny, and it's going to take loooooooong to get big hehehe... but I don't mind


I just finished rehousing my triplet of E. sp. "red" females and I'm still amazed at their size. I got them when they were smaller than my thumbs fingernail and now they're still only ~2" - not fully grown yet. I'm guessing you'll have some years before you'll start seing any color on the emilia, too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 29, 2015)

So they were practically microscopic :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice babies! M. balfouri have been on my wishlist since I started collecting, and you won't regret that B. emilia. Mine is still one of my most striking Ts.

Yeah that B. emilia is about the size my Euathlus sp. "red" were when I got them. Now they're the size of the M. balfouri slings, after nearly a year of having them.

They don't know what the word 'grow' means.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 29, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Nice babies! M. balfouri have been on my wishlist since I started collecting, and you won't regret that B. emilia. Mine is still one of my most striking Ts.
> 
> Yeah that B. emilia is about the size my Euathlus sp. "red" were when I got them. Now they're the size of the M. balfouri slings, after nearly a year of having them.
> 
> They don't know what the word 'grow' means.


You should really get yourself balfouri. I can't wait till mine starts showing colours . I never were a big fan of NW terrestrials but I got myself a brachy, I already like it a lot . Next order will include A.genic, maybe B. albo and gbb


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 30, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> You should really get yourself balfouri. I can't wait till mine starts showing colours . I never were a big fan of NW terrestrials but I got myself a brachy, I already like it a lot . Next order will include A.genice, maybe B. albo and gbb


A. geniculata - totally worth it! Can't recommend them enough...unless the person on the other hand wants to handle.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 30, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> A. geniculata - totally worth it! Can't recommend them enough...unless the person on the other hand wants to handle.


I heard so many great things about them, so I figured, Ima get one hehe. And yeah I'm a big advocate against handling, the only time my spiders touches my skin is when they decide to bolt onto my hands and up my arms


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 30, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I heard so many great things about them, so I figured, Ima get one hehe. And yeah I'm a big advocate against handling, the only time my spiders touches my skin is when they decide to bolt onto my hands and up my arms


I think "bolting" is the wrong term in case of Euathlus sp. "red", though.  They just...wander onto you. And sometimes it's a pain in the rear to get them off you again. I don't know, I'm suspecting they like the body heat or something...

Anyways, genics are just great! You'll love that T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 26, 2015)

Should probably update this thread with some new pics 

P. cambridgei/irminia hybrid female "Charlotte" freshly molted







Poecilotheria fasciata female "Mia", freshly molted :love: She's so pretty!









P. Cambridgei male #1 freshly molted (1st pic)











O. sp. "Blue"





P. Irminia male




THAT'S ALL .......... For now :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 26, 2015)

Very awesome stuff Lola. 

That P. cambridgei/irminia is drop dead gorgeous. Love the soft coloration on the fasciata too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 26, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Very awesome stuff Lola.
> 
> That P. cambridgei/irminia is drop dead gorgeous. Love the soft coloration on the fasciata too.


Thanks Austin! Yeah the hybrid really is something, and a feisty attitude to fit that beauty too! The colour change she went through after her molt is spectacular, I can almost say I have a new spider. Pre-molt she looked completely different. If you compare her pre-molt to her post-molt pics you would think it's two different Ts.

And I adore my fasciata, she has just been a total sweetheart thus far. And she's the T I see the most, she even sits on the side of her enclosure during day, so nice to see a gorgeous T regularly.


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 9, 2015)

Beautiful spiders, M'am!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

